# Where do the expats hang out



## LcM (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello,

I've been in Cyprus for a few years now, I'm not really an "expat" as I'm classified under Cypriot, but I wouldn't call myself one. Nor an English Cypriot, nor a national of any nation for that matter. I am just as I am.

In less philosophical matters, I've been introduced to various friendship groups, it's safe to classify them as the "locals" and the "English/English Cypriots". However throughout my life I've always had a more nationally diverse group of friends, which I find I miss a lot while living in Cyprus.

It was easier to find "international" people when in Uni/School as there were societies/socials to go to to meet them, but I can't seem to find the same experience in working life.

I was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere in Nicosia/Limassol where a more diverse group of people go out? 

Feel free to call me delusional and tell me to go to London or something, I thought I'd give the search one last try before I give up and settle for what I have.

Looking forward to your replies!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Nicosia now has several Higher Education Institutions with a diverse mix of faculty and international students. There's a fairly brisk range of international events advertised between them, often open to the public - debates, workshops, cultural events etc. Probably the most accessible form of information would be found on social media sites eg facebook pages for each of them - try Frederick University, European University, University of Nicosia...the last is the biggest privtae HEI in Cyprus and probably the busiest wrt international community events. The State University (University of Cyprus) is also worth a try as is the now hugely controversial Cyprus Institute (accused recently of wasting public money on duplicate salaries an nepotism etc but now also trying hard wrt public outreach and busily organising events for the benefit of the public...)


----------



## sydhutch (Mar 13, 2010)

I will just be going to a local bar to talk about football, the weather and the state of the UK, not a lot of help really.


----------



## LcM (Jun 20, 2012)

sydhutch said:


> I will just be going to a local bar to talk about football, the weather and the state of the UK, not a lot of help really.


Ha! I did that when I first came here 2 years ago, I ended up meeting a very racist local who asked me when I was planning to go "home" and she didn't mean my house in Aradippou. 
Funny story, I'm a bit over the University events age, I was hoping I would find a bar or something where working individuals go out to or has the cypriot clique culture also rubbed off on them?

Thanks for your replies


----------



## sydhutch (Mar 13, 2010)

LcM said:


> Ha! I did that when I first came here 2 years ago, I ended up meeting a very racist local who asked me when I was planning to go "home" and she didn't mean my house in Aradippou.
> Funny story, I'm a bit over the University events age, I was hoping I would find a bar or something where working individuals go out to or has the cypriot clique culture also rubbed off on them?
> 
> Thanks for your replies


It may have been her chat up line


----------



## LcM (Jun 20, 2012)

sydhutch said:


> It may have been her chat up line


Well she was sat with her husband, grabbing onto him to mark her territory away from my foreign looking paws. It was unfortunate that I met her first, she really discouraged me from trying that again!

Also I don't think I give out the lesbian vibe...


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't answer your question as I am familiar with the Paphos area but I thought you might find the link below interesting. It is about "Third Culture Kids" - a term I just became familiar with. It describes my wife and I and many of our friends and you too it seems:

Third culture kid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Good luck!


----------



## LcM (Jun 20, 2012)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I can't answer your question as I am familiar with the Paphos area but I thought you might find the link below interesting. It is about "Third Culture Kids" - a term I just became familiar with. It describes my wife and I and many of our friends and you too it seems:
> 
> Third culture kid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks a lot! I am most certainly one  I've done my research on it a few years back, then I decided to do my dissertation on it and its relation to the newly established "European Identity". Interesting stuff!

It is why I'm looking for international to be fair I need to meet the nationless-who-fit-everywhere-but-nowehere.


----------



## sydhutch (Mar 13, 2010)

LcM said:


> Well she was sat with her husband, grabbing onto him to mark her territory away from my foreign looking paws. It was unfortunate that I met her first, she really discouraged me from trying that again!
> 
> *Also I don't think I give out the lesbian vibe.*..



whoops


----------



## LcM (Jun 20, 2012)

sydhutch said:


> whoops


Isn't it an unspoken forum rule not to assume the gender of the poster?

Cleo, may I throw a guess (from your last name) that you are Arabic?


----------



## sydhutch (Mar 13, 2010)

LcM said:


> Isn't it an unspoken forum rule not to assume the gender of the poster?
> 
> Cleo, may I throw a guess (from your last name) that you are Arabic?


I assumed, wrongly


----------



## vasiliou (Jun 25, 2012)

If you're looking for a bar to watch sport in and meet expats try the Shamrock in Strovolos or the Brickyard in Makedonitissa.


----------



## laurency (Jun 25, 2012)

sydhutch said:


> I will just be going to a local bar to talk about football, the weather and the state of the UK, not a lot of help really.


That is how I made friends, so good advice, very nerve-racking


----------



## LcM (Jun 20, 2012)

vasiliou said:


> If you're looking for a bar to watch sport in and meet expats try the Shamrock in Strovolos or the Brickyard in Makedonitissa.


Excellent! Is it busy on weekdays or shall I just turn up on a weekend?



laurency said:


> That is how I made friends, so good advice, very nerve-racking


Indeed it is!


----------



## vasiliou (Jun 25, 2012)

Any night there's a big match on they are both pretty busy. Weekends are busy anyway. 

Quiz nights are also a good way to meet people - Cans for Kids do a really good quiz first Friday of every month at the English School Old Girls and Boys Club and there is quite a mix of people who go. I know it may not sound like an ideal Friday night out but really, it is quite a laugh and there are lots of expats - and Cypriots too - and everyone is made to feel extremely welcome. Good home cooked Cypriot food at very reasonable prices too.


----------



## LcM (Jun 20, 2012)

vasiliou said:


> Any night there's a big match on they are both pretty busy. Weekends are busy anyway.
> 
> Quiz nights are also a good way to meet people - Cans for Kids do a really good quiz first Friday of every month at the English School Old Girls and Boys Club and there is quite a mix of people who go. I know it may not sound like an ideal Friday night out but really, it is quite a laugh and there are lots of expats - and Cypriots too - and everyone is made to feel extremely welcome. Good home cooked Cypriot food at very reasonable prices too.


That sounds good ! I'd like myself a quiz night, I'm very competitive.

Is there anyone to contact or do you just show up? And the English school, Isn't that family orientated, would I look odd showing up solo?


----------



## vasiliou (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, not sure if my reply was posted - I put the cans for kids website on it so maybe websites aren't allowed? I'm new to this... Anyway, the next quiz is on 6th July at 8.30, no children go and you wouldn't look out of place going alone. Rosie - who runs the Cans for Kids charity and quiz nights - would make sure you are welcome. It's friendly and a lot of people who go are lovely. Are you interested in amateur dramatics at all? That's also a way of meeting people outside of the bar scene. Also, if you have time for volunteering then that's always a good way to meet like minded people. If you're an animal lover then there's the Nicosia Shelter you can get in touch with - or again, Cans for Kids (I'm not their PR officer, honestly!) and several other organisations who would appreciate help and in return you could meet interesting people.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

LcM said:


> Isn't it an unspoken forum rule not to assume the gender of the poster?
> 
> Cleo, may I throw a guess (from your last name) that you are Arabic?


Good guess, parents are Jordanian but Dad spent time in the UK then my whole family moved to the US when I was a child. Although I generally try to never assume peoples gender, ethnicity or origins this was a pretty easy guess  Oh, and I am a male not "Cleopatra" as many people assume - obviously they don't pay attention to the photo attached to my sites!


----------



## LcM (Jun 20, 2012)

vasiliou said:


> Hi, not sure if my reply was posted - I put the cans for kids website on it so maybe websites aren't allowed? I'm new to this... Anyway, the next quiz is on 6th July at 8.30, no children go and you wouldn't look out of place going alone. Rosie - who runs the Cans for Kids charity and quiz nights - would make sure you are welcome. It's friendly and a lot of people who go are lovely. Are you interested in amateur dramatics at all? That's also a way of meeting people outside of the bar scene. Also, if you have time for volunteering then that's always a good way to meet like minded people. If you're an animal lover then there's the Nicosia Shelter you can get in touch with - or again, Cans for Kids (I'm not their PR officer, honestly!) and several other organisations who would appreciate help and in return you could meet interesting people.


Excellent! I am an animal lover, I'm thinking of the turtle watch thing. My housemate has encouraged me! we read about it in the Weekly on Sunday  Why not observe some turtle, can't go wrong there!

I think I've got some leads to go with now  thanks a lot! I'll have to go with a trial and error and take it from there... 


Cleo Shahateet said:


> Good guess, parents are Jordanian but Dad spent time in the UK then my whole family moved to the US when I was a child. Although I generally try to never assume peoples gender, ethnicity or origins this was a pretty easy guess  Oh, and I am a male not "Cleopatra" as many people assume - obviously they don't pay attention to the photo attached to my sites!


People are just not nosy enough Cleo! what is the world coming to, I thought the lesson has been learned by online social networks for everyone to just search everyone else!


----------

